# DirecTV Readies Package Price Increase



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

DirecTV will raise prices for its consumer packages on March 1, the satellite TV company revealed late Thursday.

On average, rates will go up for DirecTV customers by 4 percent, when taking into consideration the $63 in average monthly revenue generated on an average customer basis. The packages mentioned by the company will see a $3 increase.

The Total Choice package will go from $39.99 a month to $41.99 a month. Total Choice Plus will climb from $42.99 a month to $45.99 a month. And Total Choice Premier will jump from $90.99 a month to $93.99 a month.

Prices for premium services will not see an increase. The upcoming price increase also will not cover sports packages, though pricing for sports packages typically are announced in advance of the particular sports season start and usually change year from year.

When asked to comment on the pending price increases, DirecTV spokesperson Bob Marsocci said the company has encountered higher programming costs, much like other cable and satellite TV companies. And Marsocci said DirecTV continues to invest in its business, including work on several "capital intensive" items that he said will help make DirecTV a more attractive service to consumers.

DirecTV has opened two new call centers to handle its growing customer base. And beginning this year, DirecTV will begin launching new satellites that will support an expansion of its service, such as more national high def channels and local HD. The next-generation satellites alone - four Ka-Band spacecraft - represent a $1 billion investment, Marsocci said.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------



## Andy-1 (Sep 23, 2004)

Will it effect the people under a one year agreement like myself?


----------



## SnowFade (Jul 5, 2004)

If they hold true to what they've done before, you shouldn't see an increase until the end of your contract.


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

Chris Blount said:


> DirecTV has opened two new call centers to handle its growing customer base.


Where are they located?


----------



## junki (Feb 19, 2004)

deraz said:


> Where are they located?


A Very Large One In Tulsa


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

Andy said:


> Will it effect the people under a one year agreement like myself?


Someone claiming to be a DirecTV "insider" on tivocommunity said that there would be no price protection this time around, which means your bill will go up. Just hearsay at this point but they seem to respect what he's saying over there. I can find the link if you care to see it.

Edit: Here it is. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?postid=2537581#post2537581

Obviously this is hardly solid proof but like I said posters who have been around a while seem to know the guy enough to respect what he says. But take it for what it's worth.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Hahah back in line with dish!


----------



## nightrider (Jan 6, 2005)

do any of you guys no if we will need to dishes to get those 2 new satellites , i ordered some triple lnb;s with biult in multi switches will these get the 2 news sats , thanks


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Not likely. The dish's are designed to pick up Ku band from 101, 110, and 119.


----------



## digitalbroadcast (Sep 12, 2004)

The good thing about Tulsa and Boise.. is that they are actual DirecTV employees, and not contractors.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

digitalbroadcast said:


> The good thing about Tulsa and Boise.. is that they are actual DirecTV employees, and not contractors.


Yeah, unlike other companies who outsource their customer support to India. Nice to hear that DirecTV is keeping jobs in the US.


----------



## markh (Mar 24, 2002)

Where can I find the 16 page long thread blasting D* for the price increase? 

He said as he ran for cover.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Sometimes it is good not to be first.


----------



## jpurkey (May 15, 2003)

BFG said:


> Hahah back in line with dish!


Still $7 less than Dish for the channels I want, with both TC+ and AT180 going up $3.


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

I wonder what Total Choice Plus would cost, if ESPN and all it's family of channels was moved to the Sports Pak. I added the Sports Pak when I first switched to DirecTV, but I don't think it's worth $12, so I dumped it and added HBO. Anyone know how DirecTV decides which sports channels go to the sports pak, and which one's are in the regular programming packages?


----------



## TANK (Feb 16, 2003)

Still cheaper than cable in my area.

Hope this isn't a yearly event!


----------



## benjaminmarle (Jun 7, 2002)

Didn't we just get an increase last year? What gives? Starting to sound like my local cable company.


----------



## DS0816 (Mar 29, 2002)

You're right, *benjaminmarle*, about this pattern. Yes, a once-a-year increase -- like an anniversary -- has an air of familiarity.

I think we put up with too much: from cable and satellite -- and they're putting up with too much, from programmers. It's a trickle-down misery for us all. Just think: Total Choice Plus will be costing close to $45 a month (no premiums!); and you can call it $50 a month for those with two receivers (the $5 charge for mirroring).

I put up with this because I haven't had broadcast, over-the-air-only channels since August 1980. Yes, it's about 25 years since I joined the world of cable subscribers -- and that's at least three-fourths of my life thusfar. It's kind of hard to change that tune, if you know what I mean. (But if I _had to_ I would. )


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Lets see, $45 per month for Total Choice Plus, $5 for TiVo fee, and $10 for two additional receiver, is still cheaper than the local cable. And, while they say they offer DVRs, their page still says "Not available in your area". Just go into www.comcast.com and enter 95610 and see what choices I have available.

Blame the programming contracts. It was just a matter of time after Dish announced rate increases before DirecTV announced theirs. It's the programming contracts. Yet, we can't choose the channels we want.

Well, a la carte is available to businesses, hotels, and dorm rooms. See http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/buy/Business_Lodging.dsp . But, the setup cost is probably higher because you probably need a receiver for every channel that you have to connect to each channel on a in-house distribution system. This makes me wonder again some people's claim that programming receivers for a la carte may not be true.

BTW: The above mentioned page was EASILY found on DirecTV's web site.


----------



## digitalbroadcast (Sep 12, 2004)

You don't even want to know how much DTV charges on their commercial accounts.. *whew*


----------



## Jaded13 (Sep 6, 2004)

BFG said:


> Hahah back in line with dish!


 Whats the HAHAHA for ? dish raised their prices and they are raising them again in Feb :nono2:


----------



## Jaded13 (Sep 6, 2004)

markh said:


> Where can I find the 16 page long thread blasting D* for the price increase?
> 
> He said as he ran for cover.


And what about Dish raising in Feb after last years increase


----------



## Jaded13 (Sep 6, 2004)

Andy said:


> Will it effect the people under a one year agreement like myself?


No price protection this time everyone goes up march 1st
DTV empolyee


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

nightrider said:


> do any of you guys no if we will need to dishes to get those 2 new satellites , i ordered some triple lnb;s with biult in multi switches will these get the 2 news sats , thanks


The current 3 sat dishes are only good for sats with 9 degrees of seperation on Ku Band. D*'s new sats will be Ka Band, and current Ku band LNBs will not work with Ka Band. Also, the new dishes will be aroun 30" from my understanding. They are evidently going to have Ka band at the 99/101/103, which are much closer together. DirecWay currently has a sat at the 99 slot, but that uses FSS, and only a few trans, not the whole slot.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Jaded13 said:


> Whats the HAHAHA for ? dish raised their prices and they are raising them again in Feb :nono2:


The HAHA is for everyone crapping on E* about the price increase when in fact everyone else will be increasing as well...


----------



## jabroni (Apr 6, 2003)

This makes TWO price increases in less than THREE years. Inconceivable.

One thing is for sure, I haven't got two pay raises in the past three years!


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

jabroni said:


> This makes TWO price increases in less than THREE years. Inconceivable.
> 
> One thing is for sure, I haven't got two pay raises in the past three years!


Maybe you need a better job. I've gotten one a year the last 5 years.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

BFG said:


> The HAHA is for everyone crapping on E* about the price increase when in fact everyone else will be increasing as well...


D* is still the better value....


----------



## markh (Mar 24, 2002)

I've been with D* for a year and 3 months and this is the second increase. By the time it hits, it'll be almost a year and a half. I signed up in October of 2003. IIRC there was an increase early in 2004, but I didn't get a higher bill until my anniversary in October. Now that I think about it, I'll be paying a $5.00 increase in less than 6 months. I think it was $2.00 that it went up in October and now another $3.00. 

Now before any of you go ballistic, let me say I am yanking your chain just a little. I find it strange that Dish announces the same $3.00 increase and there's a 16 page thread calling Charlie the real pig, alluding to the cable pig commercials, and calling Charlie greedy and a few other not so nice things. I may have noticed that a few who don't even have Dish were doing some of this. When DirecTV announces a price increase, which will come out of your pocket, there's no outcry about it. Just "Oh, well, the content producers are raising rates and they can't help but charge more.". 
Even ignoring the fact that Ol' Rupert is one of those content owners that is charging himself more so he has to raise rates.

It's just that I find this to be an interesting phenomenon that I'm commenting on it. That and maybe we can get THIS price increase thread to double digits. As always, keeping my head down. 

Mark


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

It would not surprise me if Rupert decides to migrate the feeds from regular satellite channels to DirecTV, and use DirecTV as a distribution platform. 

However, Rupert only controls DirecTV. He does not own DirecTV outright.


----------



## jabroni (Apr 6, 2003)

Capmeister said:


> Maybe you need a better job. I've gotten one a year the last 5 years.


I hear ya. I work for the state of Ohio and the last union contract froze our salaries for a two year period. Then our idiot legislators added all kinds of taxes, including satellite, so my Direct bill has risen dramatically.

I don't like this news from Direct one bit and I may have to drop a premium service to compensate.


----------



## digitalbroadcast (Sep 12, 2004)

jabroni said:


> I hear ya. I work for the state of Ohio and the last union contract froze our salaries for a two year period. Then our idiot legislators added all kinds of taxes, including satellite, so my Direct bill has risen dramatically.
> 
> I don't like this news from Direct one bit and I may have to drop a premium service to compensate.


It's $3.00, you all act like its $300.00


----------



## Southeastga (Jan 22, 2005)

How much is enough??? If you're up at 2 or 3am all you see is paid advertisements on the non premium channels. D* just increased the distant networks by 25 cents each network, that's a two dollar increase if you have the East and West distant networks, plus the upcoming three dollar increase.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

Total Choice Plus/locals for $45.99 is still a better value than Dish's high priced Top 180 for $52.99 now.

Five years from now, satellite TV will cost so much no one can afford it anymore. If actors would stop getting paid $1 million a show and network execs weren't so overpaid the costs wouldn't be so ridiculous.


----------



## Southeastga (Jan 22, 2005)

If there is another price increase next year I'll drop satellite alltogether,started out with D* in 1995 less than $ 30.00 a month, went to E* in 1999 @ $40.00 + a month and back to D* in 2001, now paying TC + Locals $42.99 + Distants $ 9.00 + Dvr Fee $ 4.99 + Additional Rec. x2 $9.98 +Starz $ 12.00 =$78.96


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Big deal...3 bucks...D* is still the best bang for the buck for programming and service. E* is trying to wing it by buying Voom's sat, without any guarantees of what they'll do with the new bandwidth - and anyone who thinks E* is going to give anything new for free is fooling themselves.

Then there's my friendly :nono: local Comcrap cable - yuck, yuck, yuck - more money for less programming and lousy service. No Thanks.

This will be the best $3 I've spent in some time.

For those folks spending $80, $90, $100 or more on sat OR cable - how the heck can you watch 255 channels anyway...maybe it's time to take a channel diet and get a life.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Link said:


> Total Choice Plus/locals for $45.99 is still a better value than Dish's high priced Top 180 for $52.99 now.


You (meaning not just you Link) can keep saying that, but saying it does not make it so. If you mean a better value FOR YOU, well then of course, only you would know. It is not a better value for me or anyone who wants the theme movie channels and the other channels that come with it that TC+ does not have. Add the great pricing Dish has for HBO/MAX with it and I would call that a better value for anyone who likes movie channels and/or HBO.


----------



## Chukee (Jan 13, 2004)

My red wagon is better than your red wagon.....you have to admit....this is what some of you sound like. Its just tv. Pay your bill and enjoy it


----------



## stuart628 (Jul 8, 2004)

just to point something out here to everyone, my cable company is raising rates by 5-8 dollars, so I would rather pay this 3 dollars, oh and by the way D* is alot better then any other operation out there, at least for me.

a quick way to make 3 dollars
step 1. stand up
step 2, lift up seat cushion
step 3, collect loose change
repeat twice a week for 3-4 weeks, and you should have 3 bucks and some change left over to buy that expensive gum you have been looking at all week.


----------



## LOBO2999 (Apr 9, 2004)

I don't have a problem with the rate increase if they would add channels that a lot of us want, be it SD or HD (That way I can say to myself Hey they got the channels I want so I don't have a problem paying that.)


----------



## digitalbroadcast (Sep 12, 2004)

LOBO2999 said:


> I don't have a problem with the rate increase if they would add channels that a lot of us want, be it SD or HD (That way I can say to myself Hey they got the channels I want so I don't have a problem paying that.)


channels like.....? You make it sound like there's dozens of channels that allllll the other providers have and DirecTV doesn't... what.. Great American Country? HAHA Al-Jazeera? lol


----------



## LOBO2999 (Apr 9, 2004)

I though someone might ask ? What channels ? You make it sound like theres nothing else out there . Have you ever been to cinemax's website ? D only has 3 , there are a lot more of them, I don't have cinemax but would if they had them all. There are also a few more Starz channels that D does not have, I am not saying everyone has them all but this is just to name a few, here is another one I would like to see.
http://www.horrorchannel.com/index.php


----------



## jabroni (Apr 6, 2003)

It is not just 3 dollars a month.
This makes a total increase of 6 dollars in the past two years.
I also pay 8 or 9 dollars a month in taxes thanks to pork infested legislators.
15 dollars a month my bill has changed recently and I assure you, this cannot be scraped from my couch.

My complaint has nothing to do with money, but precedent. Tell me why does Direct need to raise rates so, especially in light of their rising sub base? If money were the issue, I wouldn't have a new condo, new Avalanche, new Malibu, new Suzuki, new 33 foot travel trailer, etc., etc., ad infinitum.

But it can all be easily remedied as I will drop the 12 dollar a month HBO package as soon as the price increases take effect.

When I want to record a movie on HBO, I will use the Directv website to activate the channel long enough to record, then turn it off.


----------



## MmmTV (Jan 9, 2005)

If DTV didn't raise their rates when everyone else did, DTV would go out of business. Networks raise their rates to carriers yearly. Carriers raise their rates to compensate for this. DTV still remains the best value.

Also DTV has a lot of plans for this year. THe HD locals Sats, and some rumoured free HD equip.

Another thing is the NFL sunday ticket. DTV spent a trillion bucks on that contract.

Not to mention all the service calls and equipment that end up being comped because some people can't understand the whole "You own your equipment" thing.

Its a 2 and 3 dollar increase. Its really not that much. As time goes by, everything costs more. Its called inflation, and yes, it affects TV as well.

If you cant afford another 3 bucks a month... maybe you should pull out the ol' rabbit ears, eh?


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

The prices for satellite and cable just keep getting worse. Both satellite providers still have a few good points.

On D*, Total Choice Plus is a good value still at $45.99--giving you local channels plus all the additional basic channels that are normally on Digital cable. To get some of these same channels on E* it costs you $52.99. (NOTE: Only 2 years ago, TC Plus and Locals were only $39.99 and now have increased $6 in that time).

On E*, America's Top 60 is a good deal with locals for $31.99. You can get all the good basics--Nick, USA, TNT, TV Land, CMT, etc without spending a lot. Cable doesn't offer a package this cheap and neither does Directv. (I switched to this package after the Top 180 increase and so far haven't missed the extra channels at all)

Also E*'s HBO/Cinemax Combo for $17 is not bad either. On Directv and Digital cable this package would cost over $22 for both movie channel suites.


----------



## Guesst925XTU (Jan 29, 2004)

digitalbroadcast said:


> channels like.....? You make it sound like there's dozens of channels that allllll the other providers have and DirecTV doesn't... what.. Great American Country? HAHA Al-Jazeera? lol


How about a few of the following...


----------



## digitalbroadcast (Sep 12, 2004)

Guesst925XTU said:


> How about a few of the following...


Those all sound like low-viewership, widely un-watched networks... hence why they are not on DirecTV. And they just dropped Trio... it isn't coming back anytime soon.


----------



## Guesst925XTU (Jan 29, 2004)

digitalbroadcast said:


> Those all sound like low-viewership, widely un-watched networks... hence why they are not on DirecTV. And they just dropped Trio... it isn't coming back anytime soon.


Well all of the following are "low-viewership, widely un-watched networks" in my household, maybe they shouldn't be on DirecTV either?

ABC Family
American Movie Classics
Animal Planet
Bloomberg Television
BYUTV
Every Comcast Sports Net Channel
CMT
DIY Network
E!
ESPN Classic
ESPNews
Empire Sports Net
Fine Living
FitTV
Every Fox Sports Net channel
FoxNews
Fuel
Great American Country
HGTV
Military Channel
MTV
NBA TV
The Outdoor Channel
Outdoor Life Network
Every Shop at Home Channel
Every Religious Channel
Sunshine Network
Turner Classic Movies
Travel Channel
TV Guide Channel
YES Network


----------



## digitalbroadcast (Sep 12, 2004)

Sometimes, in this world... it's not all just about YOU. I'm talking about overall.


----------



## rid0617 (Dec 27, 2004)

digitalbroadcast said:


> channels like.....? You make it sound like there's dozens of channels that allllll the other providers have and DirecTV doesn't... what.. Great American Country? HAHA Al-Jazeera? lol


I have a 36 inch dish attached to a motor with a free to air receiver. There are lots of channels out there direct could add. There are even more available on C-band. I currently on the FTA receive 486 channels that are unscrambled. Approximately 140 of them are in English and not on direct or dish.


----------



## nightrider (Jan 6, 2005)

funny thing is you pay 12 bucks a month for sports package and when an nba game is on ,you get 721 ,, what kind of **** is that, 

sometimes d gives us no choice to go free to air


----------



## digitalbroadcast (Sep 12, 2004)

nightrider said:


> funny thing is you pay 12 bucks a month for sports package and when an nba game is on ,you get 721 ,, what kind of **** is that,
> 
> sometimes d gives us no choice to go free to air


DirecTV has no control on sports blackouts. I would be content with what you get with your illegal service you are getting in Canada, as it is. :nono:


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

Hard to believe 2 years ago Directv's Total Choice Plus was only $39.99 w/locals and was heavily promoted--get your locals and TC Plus for only $39.99. Now 2 years later in 2005, the price is going to $45.99?? $6 more and maybe a couple extra channels--that is high.

What is also going to be high is those that were on the promotion last year and had a one year price protection at the $39.99 price. Their bills will jump up $6 to $45.99 all at once! 

A friend of mine is on that right now and the price protection on the $39.99 price ends in March. She said today she will be canceling Directv altogether in March if it goes up $6 and just going with basic cable for $45. At least with basic cable it can be in several rooms around the house for the $45. With Directv, your base price is $46 and then extra boxes puts the price up to nearly $60.


----------



## rid0617 (Dec 27, 2004)

And on free to air you can watch just about every sports feed there is unscrambled. Don't know why someone in Canada would want directv. I've been trying to figure how can I get Bell Expressvu down here.


----------



## rid0617 (Dec 27, 2004)

Here is even more of a shame. SAtellite was cheaper than cable which is why satellite caught on so fast. I just called Charter cable (my local company) and they have what is called a satellite buy back program. You give them your satellite system and they will give you the following for 20 months with guaranteed no price increase for the 20 months:
Expanded basic cable
Family tiers
HBO
Cinemax
Starz
Encore
and the digital converter box for $48.99 a month. No contract and all other rooms are as usual no extra charge. Looks like directv might just be losing a customer. As it is right now my total choice plus with locals under the new pricing will be 43.99 plus Starz/Encore $12.00. Hmmm do I want to pay the cable company 48.99 for more movie channels or pay directv 56.00 for what I currently have on 1 television. Kind of a no brainer.


----------



## chad73 (Jan 24, 2005)

I agree that Charter has better prices at times, but every channel under 100 is still analog and the picture quality sucks compared to DirecTV. Also a friend of mine got a good deal with them every movie channel and high speed internet for 79.99 a month, then they told him that offer was over and jacked the price up to 129.99. You can have the same package as your neighbor and pay $50.00 more for it they give different people different rates. I don't know how they operate, but they ticked me off one too many times and I'll gladly pay Directv another $3 for my package to stay away from Charter. 

I also usually only keep 1 movie channel with Directv. If you have a DVR you can record the movies you want and go online and switch movie channels a few times a month. You can see just about everything and never pay more than $12.00 for movie channels.


----------



## rparker924 (Jan 24, 2005)

After this last increase in my area, Comcast, E*, and D* are within $1 of each other for "basic" services. I also know from some of the cable techs in this area, that a digital simulcast is coming in the spring/summer. 

Options are wide open in different areas.....


----------



## Bowtieman (Aug 13, 2003)

The Total Choice package will go from $39.99 a month to $41.99 a month. Total Choice Plus will climb from $42.99 a month to $45.99 a month. And Total Choice Premier will jump from $90.99 a month to $93.99 a month. 
http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)[/QUOTE]

Lets see if they raise the price of the Total Choice Pluse $3.00 a month. I will drop Showtime which costs $11.00 a month. I will save $8.00 a month and I will drop something every time they raise the prices. I don't get a raise because my groceries or gas goes up.


----------



## Crazy 1 (Oct 21, 2002)

I agree Bowtieman, I have Total choice plus w/ locals, HBO, Max and Starz and two extra recievers. I was thinking of dropping a premium channel when the price increase goes into effect. I could take the money I save and rent some movies at video store, I don't see that many newer movies on the Premiums anyway. Maybe that will let D* know what I think of the new increase, If more would do this It might get the point across, ya think. Naaaa


----------



## muledoggie (Dec 6, 2004)

Crazy 1 said:


> Hard to believe 2 years ago Directv's Total Choice Plus was only $39.99 w/locals and was heavily promoted--get your locals and TC Plus for only $39.99. Now 2 years later in 2005, the price is going to $45.99?? $6 more and maybe a couple extra channels--that is high.


The price is high compared to what? Provide a price and content offering from a cable or sat provider that is better that is available to you so all of us can understand your reasoning ...

Anyone know the rate of inflation over the last 2 years? Is this increase significantly above the rate of inflation? :shrug:

Jeff


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Sep 2, 2004)

Time Warner Cincinnati's offer is $30/month for digital + converter fees, for three rooms is $60/month + tax. considering that DirecTV will go up to $56 DirecTV is still cheaper by $4.00 and even then Time Warner's offer is only good for 1 year then it goes up to *$50*!! so with 3 boxes it would cost $80! It's utter insanity.


----------



## digitalbroadcast (Sep 12, 2004)

Customers will get a version of the New Price Mailer (based on current base package) inserted in Feb bill:
- Total Choice or above (Blue Mailer)
- Total Choice Limited (Orange Mailer)
- Expired Total Choice (Green Mailer)

Pricing will not change for Select Choice, Plus DIRECTV, DIRECTV Limited or DIRECTV Para Todos packages. 
Pricing will not change for Premium Services, LA/NY Stations, International (WorldDirect), Jadeworld or Phoenix TV. 
Packages with No Local Channels will be $3 less than prices listed below. 

Changes Effective March 1, 2005
Tune to Channel 998 for more info


----------



## rid0617 (Dec 27, 2004)

muledoggie said:


> The price is high compared to what? Provide a price and content offering from a cable or sat provider that is better that is available to you so all of us can understand your reasoning ...
> 
> Anyone know the rate of inflation over the last 2 years? Is this increase significantly above the rate of inflation? :shrug:
> 
> Jeff


Charter biggest value package. Includes basic expanded cable, HBO, Cinemax, Starz, Encore, the Movie Channel and family tier. (Same as total choice plus with locals and movie packages added.) Price is $68.99 for 24 months. If you take part in the satellite buy back program it is $48.99 a month for 20 months, then $68.99 the remaining 4. Not to mention all the rooms you want at no extra charge. Converter rental is included in the above price. Best of all, no 12 month service committment.


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

larrystotler said:


> The current 3 sat dishes are only good for sats with 9 degrees of seperation on Ku Band. D*'s new sats will be Ka Band, and current Ku band LNBs will not work with Ka Band. Also, the new dishes will be aroun 30" from my understanding. They are evidently going to have Ka band at the 99/101/103, which are much closer together. DirecWay currently has a sat at the 99 slot, but that uses FSS, and only a few trans, not the whole slot.


So, will we all have to get new dishes, or an additional one(i'm somewhat of a newbie at some of this stuff, that's why I ask). Also would directv provide whatever is needed??


----------



## jabroni (Apr 6, 2003)

This is sad. I think I will downgrade to Total Choice (plain) and drop HBO.


----------



## chad73 (Jan 24, 2005)

I don't see what the big deal is. This price increase is less than the price of a Big Mac Combo meal. If you want to deal with cable that is usually not 100% digitial, goes out for hours at a time during a storm, and provides poor customer service then go for it. I left directv for 6 months a few years ago. I got digital cable, the qualty doesn't compare to directv and the support and service was horrible. I joined DirecTV again and I have no desire to ever go back to cable. I think 2005 will be a big year for DirecTV and I think we will see enough improvments this year to justify an extra $3.00 a month! Of course it would have been nice to see a few new channels added on March 1 along with the price increase. I guess only time will tell.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

chad73 said:


> I don't see what the big deal is. This price increase is less than the price of a Big Mac Combo meal.


I agree. Perhaps they want cheese to go with their whine...


----------



## digitalbroadcast (Sep 12, 2004)

DirecTV's programming costs have increased 42% since 2000. I think they've done a pretty good job keeping prices relatively stable since then.


----------



## chad73 (Jan 24, 2005)

It would be nice if they created some different packages. I wish Cinemax came with the HBO package, after all The Movie Channel comes with the Showtime package and years ago it did not. I remember the old days of the Plus DirecTV package and the Select Choice package. Although I say this, I would still keep total choice because I would not want to give up any channels. I just think a lower package would be great for them for marketing purposes.


----------



## rid0617 (Dec 27, 2004)

digitalbroadcast said:


> DirecTV's programming costs have increased 42% since 2000. I think they've done a pretty good job keeping prices relatively stable since then.


I'll bet sports channels are the reason behind a lot of it, so make a sports tier for those who want it instead of billing those of us who have not watched one sport channel.


----------



## jpurkey (May 15, 2003)

rid0617 said:


> I'll bet sports channels are the reason behind a lot of it, so make a sports tier for those who want it instead of billing those of us who have not watched one sport channel.


That would sure be nice. I could care less about sports and would definitely not miss ESPN, The Golf Channel, etc, if they were not part of the basic package. Will probably never happen though.


----------



## DS0816 (Mar 29, 2002)

Complaints have been justified. It seems there's an increase every year; but lately DirecTV hasn't been bringing in new standard-definition channels -- Style Network, Nickelodeon Games and Sports, Goodlife Television, BET on Jazz, MTV and VH1 suites, C-Span 3, The International Channel, and The Anime Network have all been suggested, along with some others (too numerous to mention) -- and we'll be left wondering whether any do get added during 2005.

I'm not going to choose sides on this issue. But it is justified to complain. For me, it's still worth keeping DirecTV because I think it's a better deal. Cable competes because cable is the best for high-speed Internet (or, at least, it's way ahead of DirecTV!).


----------



## Kheldar (Sep 5, 2004)

> but lately DirecTV hasn't been bringing in new standard-definition channels


TV One, the Mix channels, Comcast SportsNet Chicago, Comcast SportsNet West ...


----------



## missileman (May 28, 2004)

Kheldar said:


> TV One, the Mix channels, Comcast SportsNet Chicago, Comcast SportsNet West ...


In my opinion, those are worthless additions. They should have kept Trio.


----------



## LOBO2999 (Apr 9, 2004)

missileman said:


> In my opinion, those are worthless additions. They should have kept Trio.


Agreed


----------



## markh (Mar 24, 2002)

The mix channels aren't exactly new content. More like a waste of space. The Comcast Sports channels are good additions for those who get them.


----------



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

LOBO2999 said:


> Agreed


Loved Trio!


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

norcal jim said:


> So, will we all have to get new dishes, or an additional one(i'm somewhat of a newbie at some of this stuff, that's why I ask). Also would directv provide whatever is needed??


Unknown. Evidently, they plan to use the 99/101/103 for Ka Band, so I'm not sure how they would have both the Ka and DBS for the 101 on the same dish.......


----------



## moonman (Oct 27, 2004)

SnowFade said:


> If they hold true to what they've done before, you shouldn't see an increase until the end of your contract.


I guess they are not holding to past practice...a Q&A to them..

Q. I signed up for a one-year programming package commitment, but I hear DIRECTV is raising prices. How can they do that if I committed to one year pricing?
A. DIRECTV has announced that it will raise prices this spring by approximately three percent. Your one-year programming package agreement says "pricing subject to change at any time."


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

If you are currently in a 1 year commitment with D*, they normally will lock in your current rate until the end of that commitment.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

That is not going to happen this time around. The letter we got from D* said that ALL subs will get the increase as of March 1st. However, The spansih packages will not get any increase at this time.


----------



## frak (Sep 11, 2004)

Jaded13 said:


> No price protection this time everyone goes up march 1st
> DTV empolyee


they'd have to have you sign a new contract to do so.

the contract i signed obligated me to one year of directv service at 
$xx.xx dollars.

they can't raise the price of the service for those under contract without
being in breach.

cable companies get away with it because you are month to month with 
them and there are no contracts.


----------



## moonman (Oct 27, 2004)

frak said:


> they'd have to have you sign a new contract to do so.
> 
> the contract i signed obligated me to one year of directv service at
> $xx.xx dollars.
> ...


Wrong...Your one-year programming package agreement says "pricing subject to change at any time." ...No breach here.


----------



## rid0617 (Dec 27, 2004)

they covered their butts. besides, the contract is mainly to benefit them not you


----------



## ziggy29 (Nov 18, 2004)

I can't speak for the cable companies where you all are, but when we moved to our house a year and a half ago, we had to go with cable (TWC Houston) and cancel D* because an installer indicated we didn't have a clear view of 101 or 110 because of a big tree in our back yard. We endured cable for six months. Our reception was terrible and every time TWC "tweaked" it to improve reception (digital stuff was blocky and stuttering, like satellite can be in a very heavy storm), it sucked again within two days. 

So what do we get for TC+ with TiVo in two rooms? Even with the price hike, and before taxes, that's $46 plus $5 for two TiVo boxes -- fifty-one bucks.

TWC here in Houston? Roughly the same package as TC+ ("Digital Value") is also $45, PLUS $7 for EACH digital converter box, PLUS $7 for each DVR -- a total of $73 before taxes.

The one advantage cable has here currently is HD. But by the time HD DVR equipment comes down in price to the point where we're ready for it, I suspect that this advantage will be smaller, especially with HD locals scheduled to come online for us later this year. In any event, their HD advantage isn't worth $22 a month, especially considering the crappy picture we always had (TWC acknowledged a weak signal coming into our house -- i.e. it wasn't "our problem" -- but never did anything about it) and the fact that most service calls took A WEEK to get a technician out.

Early last year, we hit the last straw, got a big tree blocking 101 and 110 trimmed away and downward to get a clear view and called D* to ask for "former customer" deals, which got us essentially the new subscriber deal plus a reduced price on the DVR. We couldn't get rid of cable fast enough.


----------



## comet48 (Dec 18, 2003)

carlsbad_bolt_fan said:


> Yeah, unlike other companies who outsource their customer support to India. Nice to hear that DirecTV is keeping jobs in the US.


My last call was picked up in the Phillipines, so they are outsourcing.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

Someone I know said their Directv Total Choice Plus and locals has been 39.99 for the past year and ends in March. Then their package is going up $6 to $45.99. They said they are cancelling it anyway because the one year committment is over and they'd rather have Dish Network equipment.


----------



## rid0617 (Dec 27, 2004)

Phillipines is a new one. They've been in India for the past year unless you reach customer retention. Customer rentention told me there are 2 call centers left in this country, all others had gone over seas.


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

rid0617 said:


> Phillipines is a new one. They've been in India for the past year unless you reach customer retention. Customer rentention told me there are 2 call centers left in this country, all others had gone over seas.


Don't know where you got that bum info from, but I DO know that D* has three call centers, in Idaho, Alabama and Oklahoma, plus contract centers in Utah, Nevada and Florida (some outbound only.) Oh, and there may be more... those are just the ones I'm aware of.


----------



## rid0617 (Dec 27, 2004)

the bum information come from a male who worked in customer retention in December. it was volunteered to me when I was complaining reference 2 phone calls to Indians who couldn't hardly speak english. thanks for correction.


----------



## rid0617 (Dec 27, 2004)

They raised the price, I eliminated one movie package. Don't need that many anyway and now I pay less after the increase than I did before. Thank you directv for the motivation.


----------



## UnionJax (Mar 1, 2005)

Hi all, first post on this forum.

I thought I'd comment on the current price increase with DirecTV, I am going to be getting an install tomorrow for DirecTV and Im thrilled about having the service.

I will be getting the Total Choice with Locals package, which I think will be charged at the new rate of $42.99 per month and $5 extra for DirecTivo. Although I'd rather be paying the lower rate (who wouldnt want anything cheaper) I think just being able to have all my channels digital will be great, as well as being able to record what I want whenever I want. 

I currently have Insight Digital cable and I have constant ghosting on the picture (local channels), if not the channels are just fuzzy and annoying. I dont want to upset anyone, specially with my first post, but sometimes I think people seem to forget how good they have it. I mean, its nice to have a company that is moving forward such as DirecTV, as well as still offering a great service at a good price. I'm paying $69.95 a month for Insight, for that I got crappy fuzzy channels, charged $7.95 just to have a digital box so I could listen to music channels and watch the movie channels in digital. I also got showtime ($13 for that) and the Starz Encore channels which don't really show much ($5 for that). 

Im just trying to say, I think most of us are still getting a good deal here, enjoy the fact you got away from cable, they're still way overpriced in my book.


----------



## camachinist (Feb 24, 2005)

Total choice, with locals, is now 41.99; the TC+ with same is 45.99; Premier is 93.99.

Base Package Pricing

Pat


----------



## jpurkey (May 15, 2003)

In addition to the price increase, they now seem to be advertising the packages with locals and saying if locals are not available you will pay $3 less.

"If local channels are not available in your area, you can still enjoy TOTAL CHOICE PlUS programming for $3 less than the listed price."

I would assume that people who don't want locals, even if they are available,, can still opt out? I'm not one of them, but just curious.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

yes.

But at E* if you don't want locals you save $5...


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

Looks like they raised the Para Todos prices and deleted the Para Todos Opcion Extra Especial package as well which was $33.99.


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

Has anybody checked their account since March 1? I just looked at my account this morning and they are listing America's Choice + for 42.99, rather than the 45.99 I would expect it to be. We do carry America's Choice + with locals.

They do reflect the DVR that we had added last week.


----------



## Crystal Pepsi Ball (Jun 29, 2004)

crkeehn said:


> Has anybody checked their account since March 1? I just looked at my account this morning and they are listing America's Choice + for 42.99, rather than the 45.99 I would expect it to be. We do carry America's Choice + with locals.
> 
> They do reflect the DVR that we had added last week.


I would assume that you mean Total Choice Plus. The new price will be on your bill that goes out on your billing cycle date in March.


----------



## frak (Sep 11, 2004)

moonman said:


> Wrong...Your one-year programming package agreement says "pricing subject to change at any time." ...No breach here.


I signed a contract that said I would maintain services for 1 year based on 
pricing of $41.99/mo. They are free to change their pricing, but it releases
my liability for the year commitment if they do. I have to agree to the 
price increase, since the terms of the contract have now changed.

all that statement in the contract does is allow them to change their 
pricing if desired and protect them from potential damages if sued by 
doing so.


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

Crystal Pepsi Ball said:


> I would assume that you mean Total Choice Plus. The new price will be on your bill that goes out on your billing cycle date in March.


Yes, I mean Total Choice Plus. The account information that I called up is for the billing cycle in March.


----------



## mrhdtv (Oct 9, 2004)

Guesst925XTU said:


> Well all of the following are "low-viewership, widely un-watched networks" in my household, maybe they shouldn't be on DirecTV either?
> 
> ABC Family
> American Movie Classics
> ...


NOW we know who you are guest! You were on "Wife Swap" last night. You're Greg from Minnesota right? :lol:


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

BFG said:


> yes.
> 
> But at E* if you don't want locals you save $5...


Unless you are a DHA customer, then you have to get the locals, and if they are not available, you still get to pay for them.....


----------



## Oskee I (Feb 2, 2005)

Locals are seperate with the Todos packages.


----------



## Dan9 (Feb 21, 2005)

Will Directv be adding any channels to the Total Choice or Total Choice Plus Package with these new rate increases?


----------



## jpurkey (May 15, 2003)

I'm sure they'll be able to squeeze in a couple more shopping channels.


----------

